# Squash



## scanz (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm perfectly happy to drink water, but before diagnosis I would drink squash with/just after meals. Is it still okay to? The _Robinsons Fruit & Barley No Added Sugar_ one's are okay, right?


----------



## stxo (Mar 2, 2011)

thats fine as long as you havent got coeliac disease as barley is a no-no. i drink plenty of squash every day, as well as diet or zero pop. i do try to drink water everyday, but i have never been a fan


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2011)

scanz said:


> I'm perfectly happy to drink water, but before diagnosis I would drink squash with/just after meals. Is it still okay to? The _Robinsons Fruit & Barley No Added Sugar_ one's are okay, right?



I often drink these as a change from water, especially in Summer


----------



## shiv (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely  check with the No Added Sugar ones as some can have natural sugars in them - sugar free is best!


----------



## scanz (Mar 2, 2011)

That's good to hear, thanks guys 

One question though regarding the nutrition details on the bottles; when it says 'per 100ml' i'm assuming it means of the squash it self? As it also has 'per serving', which i'm assuming means once diluted. 

Here's a link where you can see an example of what I mean; http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc...d_Barley_Tropical_with_No_Added_Sugar_1L.html


----------



## stxo (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah, you've got it, but if you are having no added sugar/sugar free drinks, you dont really account for them, as there is minimal sugar, even though naturally occurring, its still only small


----------



## shiv (Mar 3, 2011)

stxo said:


> yeah, you've got it, but if you are having no added sugar/sugar free drinks, you dont really account for them, as there is minimal sugar, even though naturally occurring, its still only small



Small, but some people are more tolerant to carbs than others - so for some it might be enough for someone to need to bear it in mind.

Yep scanz you've got it - 'per 100ml' means undiluted, and 'per serving' is when made up into a drink


----------

